# EYE CANDY



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwyjxYrBaWg&feature=related

IS IT REAL OR G SCALE?

Manfred


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent video of a very realistic layout! I enjoyed it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Good video camera to handle the light variations in and out of the tunnels!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video on a nicely executed layout. I thought the children in it added to the interest. 

Mike


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow. Super-realistic, especially that "tall grass" growing near the tracks in many places. Another great multi-level layout in what appears to be a relatively small backyard. Would love to see the track plan and some high level shots. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The Sound of Music meets Japanese monster movie! 


(Man sings) Diese Grosse Kinder! Achtung! Run for the hills! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! 

OK, too much caffeine? sorry


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Mik my wife watched this video and told me she thought the kids running around made it far more interesting. Go figure. But that's a woman's perspective for ya. Remember our hobby is marketed as "fun for the whole family".










Of course that might end when one of Satan's spawn knocks a $2000 train off a trestle.....










Al


----------

